# Corporate Design-Handbücher von A bis Z



## Markus Kolletzky (10. Juni 2010)

Das Designtagebuch hat ein famose Liste zusammengetragen,
die Style-Guides zahlreicher Firmen und Institutionen aufführt.



			
				Designtagebuch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Styleguides: Von den Einen verhasst, von Anderen zu einer Art Bibel stilisiert, die man unter Androhung von Höllenqualen tunlichst zu befolgen hat. Irgendwo dazwischen liegt wohl die Wahrheit. Das Arbeiten mit Corporate Design-Manuals gehört zum täglichen Geschäft eines Kreativen. CD-Handbücher dokumentieren die visuellen Eckpfeiler einer Unternehmensidentität. Gestaltungsrichtlinien sorgen, sofern sie denn auch angewandt werden, für ein möglichst einheitliches Erscheinungsbild.
> 
> Ein Corporate Design-Handbuch ist im Rahmen eines CD-Projektes ein unverzichtbares Dokument. Die zahlreichen Ausprägungen des Erscheinungsbildes finden sich darin so aufbereitet, dass sowohl die eigenen Mitarbeiter bei der Erstellung von Kommunikationsmitteln unterstützt werden, wie auch jederzeit reproduzierbar sind.
> 
> Die meisten CD-Handbücher liegen im PDF-Format vor. Einige Styleguides sind in der Online-Version aufgeführt.



=> zu den *Corporate Design-Manuals*​


----------



## RoteKatze (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
danke für den Link!
Ich musste schon oft selber CDs erstellen und "Handouts" dazu zusammenfassen im Rahmen meiner Ausbildung. Ich bin nie auf die Idee gekommen sowas auch mal zu suchen im Netz aber den Link hab ich mir mal gespeichert ~ kann ja nicht schaden falls ich was vergesse.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Juni 2010)

Hi,
ich hab da auch noch was :
http://www.ci-portal.de/index.php?id=42

Viele Grüße


----------

